# Sebewaing Boat Launch?



## cbrace55 (Jan 2, 2004)

I've always hunted out of Bayport. Just been a habit I guess. With the water as low as it is slated to be this fall, can anyone provide insight to the hunting out from the Sebewaing boat launch. I know it's close to Rose Island but I am completely new to the area. Just inquiring as to the depth of water in that portion of the bay. I use a 16 foot X-press with a 24 hp longtail. Heavy boat and I have been stuck before. No fun! Does the DNR dredge the Sebewaing cut?Thanks


----------



## run-n-gun (Aug 10, 2012)

I would stick to what you know if I were you, there is alot of good spots to hunt out of sebewaing and I run our 30 ft walleye boat out of the channeln but as far as getting close to the islands its not going to be any deeper the out of wildfowl bay. I think they dredged Bay Port not sure but you can always launch out of Bay Shore Marina it is between Bay Port and Mud Creek and that should me easy to get out of and keeps you in your same hunting grounds, the only problem with sebewaing is when you get into the shallow shallow water it is sand and easy to get stuck. my 2 cents

Plus unless you are buying a season launch pass its $10 to launch a boat at sebewaing


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

cbrace55 said:


> I've always hunted out of Bayport. Just been a habit I guess. With the water as low as it is slated to be this fall, can anyone provide insight to the hunting out from the Sebewaing boat launch. I know it's close to Rose Island but I am completely new to the area. Just inquiring as to the depth of water in that portion of the bay. I use a 16 foot X-press with a 24 hp longtail. Heavy boat and I have been stuck before. No fun! Does the DNR dredge the Sebewaing cut?Thanks


You would probably be better sticking with Bay Port if you know the area.The ACOE is saying August water levels were 11 inches lower this year than last. The bad news is that the water always gets lower as the fall goes on and there is talk that the level could fall as low as '64 (lowest ever).

The DNR does not dredge either launch, Bay Port was done last year by the ACOE but its still shallow in there. Your best bet is to get out and see what the water looks like for yourself and know where your rig will go before season. Good luck!


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

It is not going to be easy sledding out there No matter were you go in that area.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Theres a foot of water if you get out of the channel either side until you get y


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Until you get to the end then its rocks and shallow...my boat takes 8 in and im draging it a lot on the inside


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Believe it or Not, even the airboat guys are bitching about low water.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

mi duckdown said:


> Believe it or Not, even the airboat guys are bitching about low water.


Dry sand can be quite the obstacle for low horse power rigs. Luckily i only need a inch or two of water for easy running.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

It is the rocks and boulders that hurt.
You can run on dry grass.


----------



## cbrace55 (Jan 2, 2004)

I remember the water in 1964 and you could damn near walk from Bayport to North Island. You mean to tell me the air boats are having second thoughts about going out? The water must be approaching record lows. A good stout South wind and Bayport will be dry.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

walleyeman2006 said:


> Until you get to the end then its rocks and shallow...my boat takes 8 in and im draging it a lot on the inside
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


Good to hear from you again, Jim. Hope all is well.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

cbrace55 said:


> I remember the water in 1964 and you could damn near walk from Bayport to North Island. You mean to tell me the air boats are having second thoughts about going out? The water must be approaching record lows. A good stout South wind and Bayport will be dry.


I dont think to many airboats are worried i have talked too. Im sure not. I been riding around the bay all summer. I have had my 19 foot flat bottom stuck several times out there this summer though.


----------



## cbrace55 (Jan 2, 2004)

Does anyone know the daily cost to launch a duck boat during duck season at Sebewaing boat launch?


----------



## Piker10 (Mar 31, 2008)

As far as I know its $10. Same rate as normal. If you think you're going to use the launch more than 8 times you're better off buying a season pass for $80


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Piker10 said:


> As far as I know its $10. Same rate as normal. If you think you're going to use the launch more than 8 times you're better off buying a season pass for $80


Must've taken a HUGE jump over last year. I recall it being maybe $5 or $6 last year for daily launch?

As far as Sebewaing hunting, as they've said it's always tough, and going to be tougher this year. With any size outboard at all you have to watch the channel, because once you wander out of it, you're in really shallow stuff. If your boat drafts shallow, like 8"-12" at most, you can probably float it, but may not be able to motor. Especially if you turn right (north) at the end of the cattails...much shallower on that side. But if you go left (southwest) at the end of the cattails, you can float a boat except on a strong west or southwest wind. I wouldn't discourage you from trying Sebewaing...I'd just say do it in the daylight, and go really easy with it.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I think it was $7 last year.
Matt from sebewaing river Campground took over management of the Marina. He raised all prices to drum up money for much needed maintenance. Love it or hate it there it is. Gotta make money to pay the bills.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

limige said:


> I think it was $7 last year.
> Matt from sebewaing river Campground took over management of the Marina. He raised all prices to drum up money for much needed maintenance. Love it or hate it there it is. Gotta make money to pay the bills.


Other boat launches around the state have raised fees as well because there is a lot of maintenance on them. No complaints from me, provided they actually do maintenance.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

He's looking to start rebuilding the docks. They are falling apart.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

Highway robbery is what it sounds like .


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Just be carefull out there GUYS


----------

